# mona reservoir?



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe 5-10 miles north of nephi, on the west side of I-15 near the town of mona,
there is a body of water that i believe is mona reservoir

when i get the fishing reports e-mailed to me, there is no info on this place

can anyone tell me the name of it, and what i may catch there?

thanks


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Now I've never fished the reservoir but my grandparents used to ranch the south side of the road there where the creek feeds into it from the south and I used to fish the creek quite often..... Theres a ton of carp, when the water rises every year we used to fish under the road in the tunnel and caught yellow perch, rainbow trout and a bass on rare occasions... So i would imagine you could catch all of the above in the reservoir....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, that's Mona Reservoir. I've never fished it either, but I believe Burraston Ponds (just South) drains into it. The outlet (and main inlet, I think) is called Currant Creek (different one) and eventually drains to Utah Lake.

The rainbows may have been planters from the ponds. I've always wondered if it would be worth fishing, but it looks so shallow that I never try.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks guys,
i was just curious about it after passing it sunday on the way home from Yuba
there were 4 or 5 boats on it around 4-5:00 pm


----------

